# Themen Wechsel



## Siegfried (22. Dez 2007)

Hallo.
Ich weiß eigentlich nicht wie ich das anstellen soll.
Vielleicht ist es ganz simpel, aber mir kommts schwer vor.
Ich habe kein Code, weil ich nicht wüsste wie ich das auch anstellen sollte.

Ich versuche ein Programm zu machen was im Hintergrund läuft(protected void pauseApp() ).
Dieses Programm soll 2 Themen wächseln nach Uhrzeit.
Um 8.00Uhr soll dieses Programm von Theme2 zu Theme1 wächseln und um 21.00Uhr von Theme1 zu Theme2.
Sorry das ich kein Code hab.

Danke im Voraus.
Gruß, Siegfried .


----------



## Siegfried (23. Dez 2007)

Ich hab jetztim moment das

import javax.microedition.midlet.*;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.*;
import java.lang.*;

public class A extends MIDlet
{  
   Display display;
   Form Window = new Form("B");

   DateField UHR = new DateField("Uhrzeit",DateField.TIME);

   public A()
   {
      Window.append("Bitte geben sie die Uhrzeit ein!");
      Window.append(UHR);
   }

   protected void startApp()
   throws MIDletStateChangeException
   {
      display=Display.getDisplay(this);
      display.setCurrent(Window);
   }

   protected void pauseApp()
   {
   }

   protected void destroyApp(boolean unconditional)
   throws MIDletStateChangeException
   {
   }
}

Komischer weiße bewegt sich die Uhr nicht und ich müsste nur wissen wie ich in den pause modus springen kann und das er in dem pause modus(Es soll ja im hintergrund laufen) auch die Themen wechselt. Ging das nicht aufjeden fall mit if?
Danke im Voraus.
Gruß, Siegfried .


----------



## Kidao (27. Dez 2007)

Meines Wissens nach, kann man die Java-Anwendungen auf dem Handy nicht im Hintergrund laufen lassen oder nur bedingt und das saugt ziemlich stark am Akku.


----------



## The_S (27. Dez 2007)

Teilweise funktioniert es, wenn man die aktuelle Anzeige auf "null" setzt. Funktioniert aber nicht bei allen Handy-modellen.


----------

